# Barn Find 64' Schwinn



## StoneWoods (Jun 10, 2016)

So theres an older guy that works down the road from me that is a bike hoarder like most of us. Anyway last year I got to go on a part hunt in this barn of his. The first thing I saw when I went up the rickety old stairs was a coppertone schwinn sitting upright in the center of the upstairs. Upon inspection it was missing the front wheel and fender along with the neck and handle bars, but the guy let me dig around until I found a fender and wheel.$50 later its at my house. Now I dont have much for schwinn parts but I do have a junker 24" girls american so I stole the grips, bars and neck from that. The tires that were on the rims were trash but another guy gave me black schwinn westwinds about a year ago. After a good cleaning, here it is. These pics I have I took in an abandoned shed nearby after everything was over. The bike I think is a 64' Deluxe american with a panther Chain guard. Im looking for the origanal front and rear racks for a 65 panther.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 10, 2016)

Like it can't go wrong for that money


----------

